# Bild in PS neigen (2D --> 3D)



## dehe (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo, etwas verzweifelt nach langer Suche wende ich mich nun an Euch:

Ich möchte folgendes:

Eine Wetterkarte (2-D, jpg oder png) möchte ich neigen, so dass sie die Rolle eines Fussbodens einnimmt. Darauf möchte ich dann einige Objekte (wie z.B. eine Windmühle) platzieren.
Also ähnlich wie ein Fussboden mit Möbel drauf...

Geht dies überhaupt mit PS...?

Über einen kurzen Tipp wär ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss, Detlev


----------



## ink (19. Juni 2011)

Moin
Falls PS ab CS3 an Bord ist, schau einmal nach Filter -> Fluchtpunkt oder Vanishing Point.
Damit kannst du ziemlich perfekt die Karte verzerren.

Ansonsten müßig über Berbeiten -> Perspektivisch die ganze Sache händisch lösen.

Beste


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,

der Filter Fluchtpunkt (Vanishing Point) wurde sogar schon mit Photoshop CS2 vor 6 Jahren eingeführt.
In der "Extended" Version von Photoshop CS3 (oder höher) gibt es auch richtige 3D-Funktionalität, mit deren Hilfe du eine Bildebene in eine 3D-Postkarte wandeln kannst und diese dann frei im Raum drehen und schieben kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------

